# How was your Halloween?



## Papa Bones (Jul 27, 2005)

I hope everybody had fun this year. I passed out candy at my mom's house (I live in an apartment and people don't tot in the building, they just take their kids into the surrounding nieghborhoods). Mom's street had more trick or treaters than it has had in years, I actually ran out of candy, but by that time the trick or treaters were just about done anyway. It started raining pretty hard here about 8, which sucked. After seeing mom's neighborhood, though, I have decided the cute, smiley Walt Disney/Martha Stewart halloween decorations don't bother me as much as they used to, c'mon people, fill your yard with smiling ghosts if you want but do SOMETHING. I do have a couple new additons to my Halloween gripe list though, one is people who decorate the yard/house for Halloween but leave the porch light off, that makes no sense to me. And the other is rude, pushy trick or treaters.
My dad called from work to see how things were going and while I was on the phone with him some tots came up and apparently decided I was taking too long to get the door, so they started to come in to get the candy themselves. And when I ran out of candy I still had people banging on the door even though the porch light was out and trying to argue with me when I told them there was no candy left. I had one guy who was probably close to thirty years old come to my door without a costume or even a bag, he just held out his hands and said "trick or treat".I wished I had something really nasty to hand him, like a bunch of Mary Janes, but in another way it was kind of funny. Anyway, thats how my Halloween went, how was yours?


----------



## SpectreTTM (Aug 22, 2005)

We had a great Halloween.

The weather was perfect for the chiller. Not too cold and no wind. 
Got all my props working by 3:00 PM I was still setting up at 5:45 and a few 
TOT were showing up. They loved the display.

We got about 20 TOT. Doesn't sound like a lot but last yr we got 5 at 8:30PM
So I'm very happy.


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

I was doing this and that right up until about 4:00, quickly showered, put on my makeup and the first 8 TOTs had come and gone by 5:30.

The weather (much like SpectreTTM's) was spectacular. I now have faith in chillers as the Fog on the Rocks chiller I built over the summer worked like a charm. No wind and in the 60s down to the 50s was perfect weather. Too bad it dipped into the 40s when I was tearing down the expensive/irreplacable stuff at the end of the night.

We wound up with 40 TOTs here, which also doesn't sound like much, but was slightly more than last year. Still also had a lot of people drive up or slow down in the road to take a look.


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

Our's was great as well. About the same number of kids as last year but many more adults. All together about 150 people visited. We had fantastic weather too. There was a crystal clear sky and it was about 55-60 degrees. The fog was lying low most of the time, which was very sweet. 

As an incredible bonus, at about 9:30, the largest meteor I've ever witnessed streaked across the sky right over our house. It was so bright it looked like a lighting strike. It illuminated everything. The trail lingered for what seemed forever but was most likely 5-to-10 seconds. It was amazing.


----------



## kevin242 (Sep 30, 2005)

We saw that meteor too, it was amazing. The weather was great. We got tons of ToTs! Many people said they saw our website and couldn't miss it. We had a bus drive up with 30+ inner-city kids to bring us cans for our food drive, we scared the heck out of them! We must have had 300 people all told and went through 40 bags of candy. All of my props worked great, the foggers fogged and my scaractors stayed at their posts (mostly). The night was very clear and filled with the sound of screaming and laughter... fiendishly perfect.  
I'm working on getting some of the pics I got back up on my site, I'll let you know when they get posted. for now:


----------



## TipoDeemin (Oct 8, 2005)

I think I said this in another thread, but it bears repeating: this was the best Halloween I've ever had. My display was larger than it's ever been before, we had far more trick or treaters than is normal for our area, and we met a fellow haunter! I got out of this year what I've been missing from Halloween since I outgrew trick or treating--that great sense of excitement and community.

I, also, am working on getting pics up. Just gotta get my mother-in-law to send me the ones she took!


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

Is that one of your pics, Kevin? Very Nice, Very Universal Monster themed.


----------



## kevin242 (Sep 30, 2005)

Thanks Sinister, yes it is a photo from my haunt. I've been working to get some of my pics up. So far I only have night vision shots of Halloween, but I'm working on getting some color as well. I'll be writing a new thread, but for now: http://www.fulcrumsites.com/haunt/html/halloween__05.html


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

After working nonstop since Thursday, we did manage to get up the castle and the major parts of the haunt. Beautiful weather here all day and night. I was expecting less than the 200 we had last year, but we went to 301 TOTers, and about 500 overall. Many adults with no children came, and then left and brought back friends. Some kids went through five or six times. 
One really funny event happened though. I was in the driveway acting the Reaper part. A group of about 15 were at the head of the driveway working up the courage to come in. When out of nowhere from behind them came this guy dressed up as a Zombie. He had a movie quality facial makeup job, and a perfectly distressed suit. Just a fantastic overall effect. He stumbles through the crowd and comes in and really freaked them all out. I never broke my silence as the reaper, and pointed with a bony figure into the haunt, He turned and went in. Later I find out that he and my daughter scared the beejeebies out of each other where she was stationed, lol. Then he went past Black Cat and out of the haunt never once saying a word or breaking character, LOL. I still have no idea who he was.
But all in all people were very happy with the haunt and said it was our best to date, and thanked us on behalf of the children. It's what makes haunting really worthwhile.


----------



## HibLaGrande (Sep 25, 2005)

Ten minutes into trick or treating and it started to rain and didn't stop until the next morning. We still had some die hard TOT's come through though. 

I heard alot of people ooh and ahh over my FCG. I over heard one lady explaining to another ,with a matter of fact tone, as to how it worked "its a hologram!" however, more people liked my great stuff demon dog ghoul thingy. 

it wasn't the best halloween, but there is always next year.


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

I had to test out one of my webcams for next year. Was planning on using it for my Magic Mirror. This is a pic of my 1st TOTer.


----------



## Black Cat (Aug 20, 2005)

Had a great Halloween handing out candy and watching Vlad and my daughter do some good scares. Had to do my fair share of convincing tots that it was OK to walk past Vlad in his reaper costume to enter the haunt. Got to chat with everyone and hear all the comments about the haunt this year. I always like the comment "Wow you built all this for the Tots".

One lady who comes back every year is just amazed that each year is so different. She started recounting all the past halloween themes that we have had. She comes to our haunt each year dressed up and just takes her time every year to take it all in and ask questions.


----------



## Forbidden Crypts (Sep 5, 2004)

Great photos Kevin.

We had about an average turn out for our apartment complex. 12 kids.


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Worth recanting the story once more. By far the best Halloween ever. Practically doubled the number of TOT's this year. Handed out over 400 candy bars and could have easily given out another hundred. Had groups of 15-20 at all times in line to go through the haunt. Lots of appreciative parents, many with cameras having kids pose in the display. Two TV stations took footage and one interviewed myself and several tot's. Had good help, paid off with pizza and wings, perfect weather. Really a magical night, and the kind that makes you look forward to next year even more.


----------

